# Polar Bear Alpha Looking For Kinky Bottoms



## Viktor Nukafarov (Oct 30, 2018)

Looking for some good rp time with people with open minds, lots of dirty kinks, and a desire to be owned. Prefer discord, mine's rustyfox101#4050


----------



## FableElwood (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey! Id love to talk kinks and see what we can do~ I sent a request to your discord under the name “Frozencelsius”  seeya soon stud


----------



## Evendurtallstag (Nov 8, 2018)

Sent, "evendurtallstag" on Discord


----------



## Littlesweety (Nov 11, 2018)

I would like too


----------



## PiperTheGoat (Nov 17, 2018)

i'm interested. i sent a request on discord by the name of RoosterChick


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Dec 1, 2018)

Would love to participate in some dirty RP. Send a request I’m Kyro#0560


----------

